# Husband Has Many Secrets



## rahmatan (Jun 21, 2020)

I just want to share something that has been on my mind this couple of months. My husband has been blatantly give lies that is which if I think again, is so unnecessary. I don't get him. What is wrong with him. He has changed his behavior altogether. I mean he just bought a watch but does not know the price of it. Some of my friends recommend this guide about spy on boyfriends phone text messages without touching it from this site which I think is similar situation in what I am currently in.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

He didn't buy it it was a gift, from a GF maybe or perhaps it was way out of your budget. You can simply use google to find out the price too.


----------

